# Touchpad wont recharge through USB cable



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

I got the 16GB Touchpad few days ago and since i got the one with an American charger (im from Greece) i cant charge it yet (till i get a proper adapter).
My actual problem is that it doesn't charge through the USB port.
I left it for like 24-30 hours charging through the USB port (with the cable that came with the touchpad) and when i try to turn it on, it shows me an icon of an empty battery.

I also tried charging it with a 5.0V 200mA phone charger but it didnt work either.

Is my usb cable problematic or the touchpad cant charge through the usb port from a PC?

ps: every time i plug the usb it get a message telling "to reliably charge please use the charger and cable that came with this device"


----------



## jbg22003 (Sep 13, 2011)

you cannot charge it normally thru a PC. the amp from pc is .05 you need 2.0 amps which comes from the basic charger to charge the touchpad. also IF IF you have the touchpad on and loaded, you can plug it into a pc with the screen off and it will VERY slowly charge. it will NOT give you a notice on the top of your screen.


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

200 ma is not enough, you need to understand that the battery alone is a 6300 ma, 200 ma would trickle in to charge the cells. USB ports do not provide enough power for charging, so you really need to get a aftermarket adapter of (I would recommend) a 2 to 2.4 AMP charger, like a belkin. You really need a High AMP charger to charge your touchpad, 2 amps or higher, no ma. 
200ma = not even 1/4 of an amp = not going to charge anything, you need at least 10 times (10x) that to charge touchpad


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok guyz, thank you for your fast replies!
Do you have any recommendation as to what kind of adapter to buy?


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

I would recommend that you visit any travel agency in your area, they can sell you you a proper gender adapter to fit on end of your US adapter and allow you to just direct plug into your wall.. The HP Touchpad adapter is rated for 120-240 Volts and just drop the adapter on it and you will be all good. They use one adapter worldwide and just change the plug ends ala the way Apple does. The adapter you currently have will work, you just need to gender change the end.


----------



## comp160 (Sep 20, 2011)

I had a prblem where my TouchPad would not charge using the A/C adapter and determined the adapter was not working. After chatting with HP's tech department I was given the following procedure and the adapter has worked fine after that. They indicated that the connections inside of the adapter needed to be reset. I take no responsibility for damage to your device(s) but thought I would pass their procedure along. It seemed like a strange thing to do but worked.

As per HP Technical Department:

Perform a few steps to reset the connectors inside the charger.

Unplug the AC charger and remove the USB cable.

Hold the base of the AC charger (the part with the USB port) with one hand, and the cap with the prongs with the other hand.

Hold the base firmly, and rotate the cap counterclockwise until it stops, and then rotate it back clockwise until you feel it notch into place. This reseats the connectors between the base and cap. Note the position of the prongs before and after to get an idea of how far the cap turns.

Now connect the small end of the USB cable to the tablet, and the other end of the USB cable to the AC charger. Then plug the AC charger into an outlet. The battery icon should change to this icon to indicate it is being charged.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

Gnubug said:


> 200 ma is not enough, you need to understand that the battery alone is a 6300 ma, 200 ma would trickle in to charge the cells. USB ports do not provide enough power for charging, so you really need to get a aftermarket adapter of (I would recommend) a 2 to 2.4 AMP charger, like a belkin. You really need a High AMP charger to charge your touchpad, 2 amps or higher, no ma.
> 200ma = not even 1/4 of an amp = not going to charge anything, you need at least 10 times (10x) that to charge touchpad


False. (partially)
1) 
Maybe you are thinking about the fact that it is rated for 6000+ mA*h* which is more or less a measurement of how long the battery can last. 
2)
As others pointed out, a normal, good, usb port should output 500mA (while not great, it's better than no options). If your usb ports are only putting out 200mA, you should probably get a powered usb hub, or plug into the main ports on the back of your computer.

Instead of trying to get a travel adapter, why not just look for an AC to USB adapter that is native to your country's power? It probably won't matter for the touchpad, but I know some electronics experience weird anomalies because of the different cycles per second (60Hz vs 50Hz).


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

vareblade said:


> Ok guyz, thank you for your fast replies!
> Do you have any recommendation as to what kind of adapter to buy?


Look at the specifications on any adapter that you purchase and make sure it can do at least 1500mA. Anything less than that and you're throwing away your money. 
Like the other guy said, if you can find one that says 2,000mA (or 2A) or more, that would be even better and help charge your HP a lot faster.


----------

